# Grub Control



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I am crossposting g-man's reminder from the cool season subforum. If you use GrubEx it is supposed to be applied a little earlier than some of the other products on the market. My notes say I apply it in April each year. :thumbup:



g-man said:


> This is just a friendly reminder to buy your grub control product. I prefer chlorantraniliprole and it goes down at green up. I went to Menards the other day and totally forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> > If grubs have been a problem in the past or if you dont want any risk with them, then spring is the time to apply a grub preventer. GrubEx (chlorantraniliprole) is my choice. Apply as soon as your lawn greens up. A second product is imidacloprid, but there are studies that link it to environmental issues (bees).  MSU Grub Article


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Good call.

If it dries up here soon I need to put down my insecticides sometime in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I use something called Bug Blaster 2, which is Bifenthrin. It's like the Ortho Home Defense, but 10x the concentration and its granules. I put it down in 3/3/6 month increments. Its not a neonicotinoid, so its not as devastating for bees, and I still have frogs and lizards and stuff in my yard. What I DONT have, is grubs, fireants, roaches, or the like.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SCGrassMan I don't think that's a grub preventive product. It kill insects. Also, be careful with kids playing in the yard after application of it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> @SCGrassMan I don't think that's a grub preventive product. It kill insects. Also, be careful with kids playing in the yard after application of it.


Yes, it will kill females attempting to lay eggs in the soil. But you are correct, it will not treat an active grub infestation. I think personally GrubEx would be the route to go for those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)

http://extension.colostate.edu/topic-areas/insects/japanese-beetle-5-601/

Here's a pretty good topic on Japanese beetle and their larvae/ white grubs. 
I know they destroy our rose bushes. I Might have to try something to go along with the milky spore for a quicker affect


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Can you guys get Acelepryn over there? Pricey in Aus but full systemic and gives up to 6 months control for first instar curl grubs and even Army Worm. Unscheduled so not technically a poison so super safe with kids and pets.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I received this in an email. Wanted to share in case anyone here is interested in this free webinar today from 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM CDT.



> *Myths and facts surrounding white grubs attacking turf*
> Dave Shetlar, Ph.D., Ohio State University
> 
> There are many myths surrounding white grub populations.
> ...


----------

